# Decent knee/shin pads & impact shorts? Trust you guys more than retailer user reviews.



## RayzTheRoof (Mar 10, 2014)

I don't know if the ones priced at $100+ are any different than $30 pads/shorts, don't want to waste money just because something has a brand like Burton on it.


----------



## Mike256 (Oct 13, 2013)

Azzpadz offer excellent tail bone protection if youre doing park. They are bulky though.
i use burton impact shorts and burton knee pads for warmth and comfort on the lift and when sitting. They offer very limited protection but better than nothing.

Dainese and leatt make some gear aimed more at mtb and moto but would work on the snow too.


----------



## RayzTheRoof (Mar 10, 2014)

I've been looking at d3o options but it's like everything has been discontinued since 2015


----------



## Mike256 (Oct 13, 2013)

demon-united.com has d30 stuff and azzpadz. The impact shorts are bulkier in real life than in the pictures on the website just as an fyi.


----------



## MountainMystic (Apr 24, 2019)

Dainese hard shorts E1. I use them for downhill MTB and rocky trail riding. Light, great mesh ventilation, hardshell/memory foam on the coccyx area, flexible hardshell on the outer thighs & good hip padding. probably cheaper elsewhere than the link.









Dainese Hard Shorts E1 - RevZilla


The E1 Hard Shorts secure high quality Pro-Shape soft CE hip and seat protectors and vented polypropylene armor plates to an unobtrusive mesh chassis.




www.revzilla.com


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

More expensive items use D30 or something similar, which is a flexible padding that stiffens on impact. Otherwise you're using foam/plastic padding that's far more bulky. More expensive items will also tend to have things like adjustment straps, while cheaper ones will just be a pull-on design.

These are generalizations, but if you try on a cheap set and an expensive set, you'll notice the difference. Whether you're willing to pay for that difference, well, that's up to you. How attached are you to your knees? 😁 

(Seriously, if you've ever been subjected to a single knee-strike, you'll never complain about cost of knee pads again)


----------



## RayzTheRoof (Mar 10, 2014)

Ah Demon even has full length pants to cover knees. Wish those had stronger knee protection, but I can go with the shorts. Shame they don't have this product at any retailer outside of their own side.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I once saw a guy doing a boadslide on a rail on Seymour. His board slipped out and he sat down hard on the rail, right on his tailbone. They had to cart him away. This leads me to 2 conclusions:

1. Ima spend as much as necessary to get the best protective equipment.
2. Never, never, never gonna do a boardslide on a rail. Not for any money.


----------



## RayzTheRoof (Mar 10, 2014)

Donutz said:


> More expensive items use D30 or something similar, which is a flexible padding that stiffens on impact. Otherwise you're using foam/plastic padding that's far more bulky. More expensive items will also tend to have things like adjustment straps, while cheaper ones will just be a pull-on design.
> 
> These are generalizations, but if you try on a cheap set and an expensive set, you'll notice the difference. Whether you're willing to pay for that difference, well, that's up to you. How attached are you to your knees? 😁
> 
> (Seriously, if you've ever been subjected to a single knee-strike, you'll never complain about cost of knee pads again)


I was in a deep toeside carve on the icecoast and my back knee tapped the ice for a second and holy hell it left me down for a hot minute. Been bruised for a while and still a tiny bit weak after a week and a half. So definitely going all out on protection from now on.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

RayzTheRoof said:


> I was in a deep toeside carve on the icecoast and my back knee tapped the ice for a second and holy hell it left me down for a hot minute. Been bruised for a while and still a tiny bit weak after a week and a half. So definitely going all out on protection from now on.


That's happened to me before on somewhat soft snow, and it wasn't fun at all. Hitting ice is next level. Going ++ seemed to reduce that risk a great deal. Now my back knee is tucked in a good deal more. Pads would give further peace of mind no doubt.


----------



## BoarderHack89 (Mar 1, 2020)

Spent $24 on Amazon for me and my son. Good quality and padding


----------



## RayzTheRoof (Mar 10, 2014)

WigMar said:


> That's happened to me before on somewhat soft snow, and it wasn't fun at all. Hitting ice is next level. Going ++ seemed to reduce that risk a great deal. Now my back knee is tucked in a good deal more. Pads would give further peace of mind no doubt.


I need my 🦆 stance, pads for me lol


----------



## BoarderHack89 (Mar 1, 2020)

Falling on ice feels way worse the concrete. I’ve had a few falls it hurt so bad I thought I was going to vomit. Ice is no joke


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

I've been wearing Burton impact shorts for years. One pair has lasted quite a few seasons, and I always have them on. I like them because they're comfortable enough to wear all the time even driving. I don't fall a whole lot anymore but I have landed on my tailbone a few times and came away with a bruise instead of a break. Still hurt, but only for a day or two.

I have broken my tail bone after landing on ice, and had to sit on donut shaped pillows for three weeks. It can be a season ender for sure.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Man, that happened to me too! I broke my tailbone closing day at Vail one year. Very unlucky. I popped off a roller full send into an icy mogul field. I was happy it was closing day, but it really ate into my biking season. 

Any injury is bad news. You lay yourself open to injury every time you ride. I've been opposed to it, but maybe some padding would be a good idea. I wear armor when mountain biking. Getting some for snowboarding seems like a good idea, but I probably won't.


----------



## RayzTheRoof (Mar 10, 2014)

Burton doesn't say anything about their protection having any certification so I'm leaning toward Demon with d3o. Only problem is shipping probably will take forever


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

I used to wear the Azzpad for a couple of season then switch to the demon 3d shorts, more comfortable. I also use the 3D knee pads and that has saved me a few times on slipping on ice while toe side and my Level gloves with Biomex wrist protection. Recently, i have been wearing the Demon protective vest with back protector just in case, and that case happened today,as i was going thru some tree runs when i caught a small stump that knock me off balance in which i got pinballed until i smack into a tree backwards. I think i was lucky today.


----------



## Paxford (Jan 7, 2019)

@drblast I definitely go with option #2. But it isn't just rails that can bite. I caught a heelside edge over a month ago after landing a jump. My butt was black for weeks, if this wasn't the interwebz I'd post a picture for the shock value. The backside of my knee joint turned black and blue too, I guess the blood trickled down. Still hurts a little. And I was wearing G-Form base layer, if not for these I think they would have needed to amputate the buttcheek. Not a perfect solution, I'd like more padding, but it's what I've got.


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

Black Diamond Telekekneesis are great knee pads. Super low profile and they stay in place.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

Paxford said:


> @drblast I definitely go with option #2. But it isn't just rails that can bite. I caught a heelside edge over a month ago after landing a jump. My butt was black for weeks, if this wasn't the interwebz I'd post a picture for the shock value. The backside of my knee joint turned black and blue too, I guess the blood trickled down. Still hurts a little. And I was wearing G-Form base layer, if not for these I think they would have needed to amputate the buttcheek. Not a perfect solution, I'd like more padding, but it's what I've got.
> 
> View attachment 156223


That is what i wear(G-form not the Demon 3D) except its the short version, same with my kneepads (G-form).


----------



## Nevergrewup (Jul 29, 2019)

RayzTheRoof said:


> Ah Demon even has full length pants to cover knees. Wish those had stronger knee protection, but I can go with the shorts. Shame they don't have this product at any retailer outside of their own side.


Im disappointed in mine, nothing in the knees, sides of thighs are a joke, does good in the tailbone. Looking for a better alt..


----------



## Nevergrewup (Jul 29, 2019)

RayzTheRoof said:


> Burton doesn't say anything about their protection having any certification so I'm leaning toward Demon with d3o. Only problem is shipping probably will take forever


I would pass on demon, bulky, protection in some places, just not where you need it. Have there knee pads, you can have mine they are freaking huge.


----------



## RayzTheRoof (Mar 10, 2014)

Nevergrewup said:


> I would pass on demon, bulky, protection in some places, just not where you need it. Have there knee pads, you can have mine they are freaking huge.


what kind? was it d3o 👀


----------



## steamboat (Feb 12, 2013)

RayzTheRoof said:


> I've been looking at d3o options but it's like everything has been discontinued since 2015


Good. Probably discontinued because they make injuries worse. Had them and really messed up my knee worse than if o had nothing on. They harden on impact, so it was like landing on cement instead of snow. There’s a great article explaining how they work/don’t work in boxing, to explain what is happening. When the boxing trainer has them in his boxing gloves, it protects him from the punches he’s receiving, but for the person throwing the punch, it’s like punching a cement wall. So put that technology in a knee pad. If you’re sitting still and someone hits your knee with a bat, you’ll be OK, but landing on them, again, is like landing on cement, as you’re now landing on something which turned super hard. Kind of hard to explain, but I don’t recommend them and they were expensive too.


----------



## snow & pow adventures (Oct 28, 2020)

Burton Impact shorts have one secret feature no one thinks of. 
You won't be cold in the ass so fast, sitting on a chair, snow, or wet bench. 

Every year I see some pair, with 50% discount. Just be patient and buy them when they cost around 60-70$ tops.


----------



## Nevergrewup (Jul 29, 2019)

RayzTheRoof said:


> what kind? was it d3o 👀


Yes D30, you could use them in a hockey game they are so bulky. Looking for good protection in knees without bulk. I also have the demon full pants. good protection in the tailbone, but nothing in the knees! Its a joke.


----------



## RayzTheRoof (Mar 10, 2014)

steamboat said:


> Good. Probably discontinued because they make injuries worse. Had them and really messed up my knee worse than if o had nothing on. They harden on impact, so it was like landing on cement instead of snow. There’s a great article explaining how they work/don’t work in boxing, to explain what is happening. When the boxing trainer has them in his boxing gloves, it protects him from the punches he’s receiving, but for the person throwing the punch, it’s like punching a cement wall. So put that technology in a knee pad. If you’re sitting still and someone hits your knee with a bat, you’ll be OK, but landing on them, again, is like landing on cement, as you’re now landing on something which turned super hard. Kind of hard to explain, but I don’t recommend them and they were expensive too.


Why don't they line the body-side with something cushioning like foam, with d3o on the outer layer?


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

I will say again the telekekneesis pads are very hard to beat. I had the d3o kneepads and the poster above is right, falling on them is worse than hitting most things as the pads hardens right up on impact. I have been using these vigilante shorts for 4 seasons. Way more protective and less bulky than Azzpads.


----------



## MountainMystic (Apr 24, 2019)

steamboat said:


> Good. Probably discontinued because they make injuries worse. Had them and really messed up my knee worse than if o had nothing on. They harden on impact, so it was like landing on cement instead of snow. There’s a great article explaining how they work/don’t work in boxing, to explain what is happening. When the boxing trainer has them in his boxing gloves, it protects him from the punches he’s receiving, but for the person throwing the punch, it’s like punching a cement wall. So put that technology in a knee pad. If you’re sitting still and someone hits your knee with a bat, you’ll be OK, but landing on them, again, is like landing on cement, as you’re now landing on something which turned super hard. Kind of hard to explain, but I don’t recommend them and they were expensive too.


How exactly do they make injuries worse? 
the d30/ poc vpd / IXS x-matter etc pads are designed to stiffen on impact to spread that force over a wider area, AFAIK. if you don't have that sort of foam in a soft-shell pad, you will need a hardshell pad to do something similar.
Those style of pads are going to be stiffer in the cold. you would be wearing them under your pants or bibs though.
what was the sequence of your crash? were there multiple impacts in the one crash?


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

MountainMystic said:


> How exactly do they make injuries worse?
> Those style of pads are going to be stiffer in the cold. you would be wearing them under your pants or bibs though.
> what was the sequence of your crash? were there multiple impacts in the one crash?


For me it was just one large impact, (G-form kneepads) straight down onto my knee. When I came down the pad hardened and it was worse than had it just dug into the snow. It was a like a brick into the center of my kneecap. Unlike other pads with a hard shell and padding underneath this material puts the hard part in direct contact with the point of impact.


----------



## MountainMystic (Apr 24, 2019)

Sudden_Death said:


> For me it was just one large impact, (G-form kneepads) straight down onto my knee. When I came down the pad hardened and it was worse than had it just dug into the snow. It was a like a brick into the center of my kneecap. Unlike other pads with a hard shell and padding underneath this material puts the hard part in direct contact with the point of impact.


were they the Demon X D3O Smartskin knee? 








Demon X D3O Smartskin knee


Demon X D3O Smartskin knee




demon-united.com




" The Smartskin D3O Knee pads were designed for the pedal pushers and our team riders that just need something light, but protective..."
_*Light *_being the operative word. That's a bit like _Light_, but _filling_. 🤮

personally, I wouldn't put much stock in g-form pads or g-form style. ok for very light impacts, but nothing more. also, they are made as a flat piece that only conforms to the knee or elbow because of all the gaps between pad sections. Glorified sleeves, IMO.

I've used POC vpd 2.0 pads for a long time. I've had some nasty slams and not felt a thing. YMMV, of course.
They also make DH versions of their knee and elbow pads, with hardshell plastic over the top.
Fox also make d30 elbows and knees with replaceable hard shell for the elbow joint or kneecap.

if you aren't into the non-newtonian foam d30/VPD etc, you could try Dainese armorform knees and elbows, which are hardshell over foam. designed for MTB enduro & DH.
the dainese site list the armoform pro, but the armoform version should be still available from some retailers






ARMOFORM PRO KNEE rigid bike protectors | Dainese.com


Rigid bike knee protectors with sliding polyethylene plates for maximum safety downhill. Buy them on the official Dainese.com website




www.dainese.com


----------



## vsw00t (Feb 28, 2018)

I own both the Burton and the Demon impact shorts.

The Burton one is super slim but doesn't last. After a season the pads have torn and are only semi functional. It's bad enough that I don't want to wash them anymore.

Demon ones seemingly will last forever these are strong as hell. They are slightly bulkier but there is a clear difference in protection on falls. I was always skeptical of the Burton one because you have to trust the thin layer of D30 will harden on landing, which, I'm not totally convinced happens. 

Another plus of the Demons is they'll integrate with upper body armor if you ever use it. 

Whatever you get make sure it has the pee hole.


----------



## RayzTheRoof (Mar 10, 2014)

Sudden_Death said:


> I will say again the telekekneesis pads are very hard to beat. I had the d3o kneepads and the poster above is right, falling on them is worse than hitting most things as the pads hardens right up on impact. I have been using these vigilante shorts for 4 seasons. Way more protective and less bulky than Azzpads.


Which brand d3o kneepads did you have? I was checking out Demon's flexforce shorts for tailbone and they say there is foam underneath the d3o for cushioned impact.


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

RayzTheRoof said:


> Which brand d3o kneepads did you have? I was checking out Demon's flexforce shorts for tailbone and they say there is foam underneath the d3o for cushioned impact.


They were the G-form which I think isn't technically d3o. I believe I got them mixed up, I can't speak to the Demon products.


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

I have the Burton Impact shorts with gform. Which are just the same as the gform shorts you buy for biking with Burton logo which I also have. The difference though is the coverage of the tail bone and butt is much larger and solid on the Burton snowboard specific ones. The bike ones are fine and much cheaper! But if you find the Burton ones on sale they're worth it for the specific coverage it has. The bike ones have it with more breaks in the gform foam likely to allow for better comfort and contours on a bike.


----------



## Maya (Mar 9, 2021)

t21 said:


> I used to wear the Azzpad for a couple of season then switch to the demon 3d shorts, more comfortable. [...]


I need to update my tailbone protection. My available options are limited, I have this exact choice: azzpadz (D3O or original) and Demon FlexForce X2 D3O and Demon FlexForce X D3O. I already have Red impact shorts, but they make no difference for me, they are more padded where I don't need. So I'd like to level up.
Azzpadz is definitely less expensive, but I fear it could be unconfortable to wear. About D3O, is this really the best choice?


----------



## MountainMystic (Apr 24, 2019)

Maya said:


> I need to update my tailbone protection. My available options are limited, I have this exact choice: azzpadz (D3O or original) and Demon FlexForce X2 D3O and Demon FlexForce X D3O. I already have Red impact shorts, but they make no difference for me, they are more padded where I don't need. So I'd like to level up.
> Azzpadz is definitely less expensive, but I fear it could be unconfortable to wear. About D3O, is this really the best choice?








Dainese Pantaloncini Protezione Hard E1 Nero | Motardinn


Acquista Dainese Pantaloncini Protezione Hard E1 - Nero, Protezioni corpo da Protezioni a soli 86.99 $. Trova offerte per motociclismo a Motardinn | Consegna veloce




www.motardinn.com


----------



## Maya (Mar 9, 2021)

@MountainMystic, are those Dainese really good for an almost-newbie? My issue, of course, is mainly tailbone. 
I know I should learn how to fall, but on the other end I need to overcome the fear of trying new stuff.


----------



## Bspagear (Feb 22, 2021)

Had a nasty fall beginning of the season and injured my tailbone. Spent days researching padded shorts and ordering different brands. The brand that did it for me was Triple 8 impact skating shorts. I bought some extra foam and slipped it in the tailbone area, and haven’t had an issue since.

For knee pads I like the Bodyprox brand on amazon. Cheap, but it works like a charm. 

Wrist braces I go with Dakine. 

So far these have served me well.


----------



## teknodude (Jan 2, 2017)

I used to have the Triple 8 impact shorts. They worked okay, but certain falls hit areas where there was no padding. For knee pads, I use a pair of nike volleyball pads.


----------



## MountainMystic (Apr 24, 2019)

Maya said:


> @MountainMystic, are those Dainese really good for an almost-newbie? My issue, of course, is mainly tailbone.
> I know I should learn how to fall, but on the other end I need to overcome the fear of trying new stuff.


I think they are good for any level of rider. you do need to get the sizing right so the the pads don't move around much. snug, not super tight, the coccyx/tailbone pad in the Dainese hard shorts E1 (made for moto riders) is far better than any snowsports crash shorts I've seen, I've bought (and then sold straight away) troy lee, EVOC & POC crash shorts.
I have fallen right on my frikken tailbone on boiler plate ice as a beginner. it was fkn bullshit. it HURT.

learning to fall is a good idea, but getting needlessly smashed in the process... That shit can get faarkd.

knee and elbow/forarm pads are worth considering too - less bruising when you are learning.
and definitely wear a good, well fitting helmet. you only get issued one brain, and it doesn't like taking too many slams.


----------



## Maya (Mar 9, 2021)

Thanks @MountainMystic. I can't find so manu images of those Dainese shorts but it seems theyd do not have such a big tailbone protector, but this is only what appears from the outside. 
Other than that I have wrist guards because I am super terrified of breaking a wrist.


----------



## MountainMystic (Apr 24, 2019)

Maya said:


> Thanks @MountainMystic. I can't find so manu images of those Dainese shorts but it seems theyd do not have such a big tailbone protector, but this is only what appears from the outside.
> Other than that I have wrist guards because I am super terrified of breaking a wrist.


The tailbone protector sits where it is supposed to when sized correctly, and it's thick AF. lots of other crash shorts have wide looking tailbone pad, but they are often too thin, and IMO would make bugger all difference if you crashed on your ass.

Wrist guards are good too. I have Level gloves with built in wrist protectors, and there's another brand of guards that seems to have good user feedback, I think it's flexmeter, but not 100%. single sided and double sided versions.

double sided will give you better protection. These ones with a d30 layer are a new version, I think(??)





Review: Flexmeter D30 Double Sided Wrist Guards – oneRADwheel







oneradwheel.com


----------



## Myoko (Dec 11, 2018)

MountainMystic said:


> Wrist guards are good too. I have Level gloves with built in wrist protectors, and there's another brand of guards that seems to have good user feedback, I think it's flexmeter, but not 100%. single sided and double sided versions.
> 
> double sided will give you better protection. These ones with a d30 layer are a new version, I think(??)
> 
> ...


What he said...when learning wrists, helmet, tailbone. Level and Flexmeter only ones with any science behind them, have used both for years. Unless you skate, quicker you learn to fall/roll the better. Tuck your chin in and hold it tight to protect your neck from whiplash. Wish I learned that one years ago! I still ride with inbuilt level wrist guards and a helmet unless its a powder day glove wise.


----------

